# Some new pics of my 34



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Had some new cosmetic additions. More to come!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Awesome!!! Engine bay looks mint!! And so does the exterior!! Side shot reminds me of DCD's car!!! BB and CE28N's!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Very, very nice Vince.

Im glad you are still doing TEAMBayside !! proud.

Pics like this make me miss mine more than ever !! lol

J.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

looks stunning Vince :smokin:


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

It looks lovely! I saw it at The Grasshopper 

F50 brakes too?


----------



## Anto Modded (Aug 15, 2005)

Your cars looks excellant. Love the colour


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Sweet ride there Vince!
:smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice Vince! Have you got rear shots? When are you gettin the Nismo bumper then?


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Amazing, your car looks superb.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Tip top Vince.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Very cool


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

great car, thanks for the pics


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

lovely engine bay mate, looks beautiful! Anyone know where i can get a carbon cooling panel for my r34 gtt??


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Blimey, that's a beaut !! :smokin: 

The more I see the CE28 rims, (assuming that's what they are), the more I wonder if I should have bought those instead of my TE37s. They look perfect. I just didn't fancy the extra cleaning.  

Excellent car dude.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

All that bling and you've still got the standard black radiator top hose  

Oh and get those bonnet pins painted Bayside Blue - they clash something chronic


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Gorgeous mate! :smokin:


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Cheers guys. Still not finished yet. 




DCD said:


> When are you gettin the Nismo bumper then?


What bumper?? Have you got some pics?  





Pikey said:


> All that bling and you've still got the standard black radiator top hose
> Oh and get those bonnet pins painted Bayside Blue - they clash something chronic


They are the next thing to be sorted!





tim b said:


> The more I see the CE28 rims, (assuming that's what they are), the more I wonder if I should have bought those instead of my TE37s. They look perfect. I just didn't fancy the extra cleaning.


I seem to have white rust if you could call it that on them after they've been wet! Won't wash off and spoke to one or two other people and they say the same thing!  

Have you got this with your TE37s?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

white rust? It's aluminium alloy, how can it rust/oxidize?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

wow looks wicked mate.
thanks for the pics.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Bayside Blue and Rays' CE28's - YUM YUM, very nice, I want one, please MrBank Manager


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

> I seem to have white rust if you could call it that on them after they've been wet! Won't wash off and spoke to one or two other people and they say the same thing!
> 
> Have you got this with your TE37s?


You take your expensive rims out in the rain? Shame on you.  

The only issue I have with mine is brake dust, which just wipes off. The finish on my TE37s is silver painted, (or coated), ally with a lacquer top coat, so there is no exposed metal that could oxidise or anything.

The only comment I could really make is that hot brake dust is apparently very damaging to alloys, and if a heavy coating is on the rims and they get very hot, (trackday?), then it can pit the surface and mark it. My brake dust is a reddy-brown colour though, not white.  

Sounds like aluminium oxidisation from what you describe but they are painted and lacquered too right? Do all the wheels do it, or just one or two?

Ooh, just remembered some guy over on SXOC had bronze Nismo rims on his S14, and some muppet at a hand car wash place used a detergent that was too concentrated, (probably one of those agressive wheel cleaners, unthinned), and the wheels came out sort of how you described, but much worse, all dulled and white. He Brasso-d them up, but I think you've got too many spokes for that.  Do you use wheel cleaner chemicals at all, that may have been left to dry on the rim?

I only ever use very watered down car shampoo on my rims.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yeh another CE28N owner with the same problem of "so-called" white rust. And yeh Vince has spoken to me already and i've spoken with -C- on here who has the same problem. 

Me and -C- reckon its stone chips picked up by the/through the wheel/tyre. Like Vince says, won't come off. So all I could suggest is a refurb, but then again, why would you want to do that, as the bronze is such a beautiful colour IMO. And i don't know about the others, but mine aren;t that bad, i.e. you have to look close at them to spot it, and its only the dish

Edited to say, glad i didn't go for the diamond cut lip, as this would have been spoilt, and started to oxidise/rust.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

blimey, all this talk of 'white rust' etc is making me worried about my bronze Work Emotions, which I haven't even fitted to my car yet   Somebody with these wheels please tell me this aint gonna happen to me


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I think this issue is more dependant on the wheel size, and design, as i've never heard of this problem with the TE37 wheel design....unless....


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Looks like a lot of hard work has gone into your R, Vince. Sweet ride!

Cya O!


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

awsome lookin' R34! very clean!


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

Very nice.....How do your like your Biot's??


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow GREAT looking!  How much force are you pushing now?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Even though Vinces car deserves to be seen, this is another thread-dig out of the ordinary.  

/P


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow... nice car


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

HKS goodies are nice. That is so the wrong setting for a GT-R photoshoot though lol!!!


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Awesome to see yet another great looking R34 on the site good work fella!


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

ex pics mate cheers for sharing em, Whats the bhp figures like


----------

